# wedding in seville (reposted)



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

moved the previous post here as one user said it belonged here instead of introduce yourself.

my son will be getting married, most likely in august, in seville. my experience with spain is 3 days in barcelona (loved it) and my wife had an additional week in granada (loved it).

my question would be where to stay in seville at reasonable cost. we will be there for probably 1 week. would like somewhere close to sights and walking areas. 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Seville in August is one of the hottest places in Europe. Temperatures often hit 40ºC. Can't you persuade him to get married somewhere cooler? Or wait till October? 

Seriously, you will need somewhere with air conditioning! Go onto Booking.com: 889,197 hotels worldwide. 85+ million hotel reviews. and you can filter by price, location etc. I've stayed in some nice self-catering places in the town centre for around €60 a night.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Seville in August is one of the hottest places in Europe. Temperatures often hit 40ºC. Can't you persuade him to get married somewhere cooler? Or wait till October?
> 
> Seriously, you will need somewhere with air conditioning! Go onto Booking.com: 889,197 hotels worldwide. 85+ million hotel reviews. and you can filter by price, location etc. I've stayed in some nice self-catering places in the town centre for around €60 a night.


I was going to say the same thing about air conditioning. One of OH's uncles got married in Madrid in August and although it was an evening "do" we all suffered with the heat. OH (Spanish although from the north of Spain) remembers stepping out of our stone walled "portal" into the heat of Madrid and being drenched in sweat.

Maybe try air b&b. It's all the rage!


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was going to say the same thing about air conditioning. One of OH's uncles got married in Madrid in August and evening though it was an evening do we all suffered with the heat. OH (Spanish although from the north of Spain) remembers stepping out of our stone walled "portal" into the heat of Madrid and being drenched in sweat.
> 
> Maybe try air b&b. It's all the rage!


We are traveling throughout Europe this summer using airbnb.com pretty much exclusively. And we are renting our own home on airbnb while we will be living abroad. Prices are generally better than hotel and you get more space. You can sort by places with AC.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

When I travel to a new city and have questions I usually go to Tripadvisor. Here is a link for the Seville section. Just go to the forum and ask, they should have answers for you.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g187443-Seville_Province_of_Seville_Andalucia-Vacations.html


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

crshedd said:


> my question would be where to stay in seville at reasonable cost. we will be there for probably 1 week. would like somewhere close to sights and walking areas.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


I don't know Seville well, but a couple of years ago I spent a few days at the Hesperia Sevilla. It is a bit removed from the tourist spots -- maybe a 20-minute walk -- but has a metro stop out front and I think bus stops, too. I remember the breakfast was good and they also have a small parking lot in the back. Otherwise I don't recall anything really outstanding about the hotel, but it was OK. The area seemed safe and a mix of residential and businesses.

Hesperia Sevilla hotel in Seville Avda. Eduardo Dato, 49 | NH Hotel Group

I was there in March or April.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We have stayed at the Boutike Hostel (no that's not a spelling mistake) a couple of times and enjoyed it. We had a double room with private bathroom, not a room with bunkbeds. Most of the other guests are people much younger than ourselves but everyone is really friendly and we did not find it noisy at all. The room rate includes breakfast, with someone cooking crepes and waffles to order, and you can help yourself to tea, coffee and snacks such as cakes from the kitchen at any time of the day, and keep your own drinks in the fridge. There's a lounge area with sofas and notebook computers for guests to use, and they also sell very reasonably priced beer. There's a roof terrace with seating to sit out on , too. It has a good central location and isn't on a street full of bars and restaurants which helps keep the noise down as the nightlife in Sevilla goes on very late indeed.


https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...el-Seville_Province_of_Seville_Andalucia.html


----------



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanx to all who have replied. you have given me a lot of good information and more importantly, links to check out! now the hard part--i have to actually do it!

special thanx to pesky wesky who, in the few posts i have made, has been both helpful and informative.

a special shout out to expat forum for running such a good site!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

crshedd said:


> Thanx to all who have replied. you have given me a lot of good information and more importantly, links to check out! now the hard part--i have to actually do it!
> 
> special thanx to pesky wesky who, in the few posts i have made, has been both helpful and informative.
> 
> a special shout out to expat forum for running such a good site!


Very nice of you to say so!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> We have stayed at the Boutike Hostel (no that's not a spelling mistake) a couple of times and enjoyed it. We had a double room with private bathroom, not a room with bunkbeds. Most of the other guests are people much younger than ourselves but everyone is really friendly and we did not find it noisy at all. The room rate includes breakfast, with someone cooking crepes and waffles to order, and you can help yourself to tea, coffee and snacks such as cakes from the kitchen at any time of the day, and keep your own drinks in the fridge. There's a lounge area with sofas and notebook computers for guests to use, and they also sell very reasonably priced beer. There's a roof terrace with seating to sit out on , too. It has a good central location and isn't on a street full of bars and restaurants which helps keep the noise down as the nightlife in Sevilla goes on very late indeed.
> 
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...el-Seville_Province_of_Seville_Andalucia.html


Sounds like a great place!

Hmm, just looked at the reviews and several mentioned bad smells and no A/C


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a great place!
> 
> Hmm, just looked at the reviews and several mentioned bad smells and no A/C


I can only say we stayed there twice and experienced no bad smells. They do have AC but it is centrally controlled - some reviews make mention of it - although we stayed in November, we wouldn't dream of going to Seville in August.

However, I do think the drains in the old part of Seville can often be problematic re smells - we rented quite a swish apartment last November and the owner kept powerful air fresheners in the bathrooms to mask the smell (too powerful for us, we had to move them into a cupboard as we felt we were choking when trying to sleep in the bedroom!). We've noticed the same thing in other apartments we've had in the past, and just walking around you are often hit by quite nauseating pongs.


----------

